# Watch my Piranha eat!!!!!



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and no its not a mouse


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice vid. BTW my neighbors loved the soundtrack! LOL Glad I watched in the middle of the day and not at night.

C


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Am I the only person who thought "oh look, a piranha snow globe!" at the end of that? I do not envy you the cleanup on that tank. Not at all.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

soundtrack?
should be no soundtrack, just my wife holler at me to wait lol


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That piece of wood in your tank is terrific! 
How big of a water change do you have to do after a feeding like that?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah thats what i was saying to phoenix about feeding big pieces of meat its a total tank tear apart after one of those , luckily its cleaning time today
and thats why filter socks on your downtube are a big help lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

What were you feeding them?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

and whats that beat playing in the background?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dude i have no idea what song that is , i dont hear music i hear me and my wifey lol


and it is a hunk of fish there eating, frozen thawed hunk of fish meat


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

frozen thawed huh?

well what was it? frozen or thawed LOL


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you ever try feeding them by hand?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

previously frozen, then thawed in a hot pink bowl of cold water... smarty pants lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> you ever try feeding them by hand?


not yet , but i dont hesitate to do maintenance with my hand in there , there not as scary as they look on the vid , kinda chicken when your hands are in, for now...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

The guy at my LFS lost a nice chunk of his finger to their RBPs when he accidentally spooked one of them. Apparently the issue isn't that they think that the finger is food so much as that they scare super easy and go into self-defense mode. Chicken piranha, who'd have thunk it...

Doviis, now that's another story. They go for the whole arm.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah i wouldnt play in a dovii tank lol, well nothing over 10 inches anyways lol


Elle said:


> The guy at my LFS lost a nice chunk of his finger to their RBPs when he accidentally spooked one of them. Apparently the issue isn't that they think that the finger is food so much as that they scare super easy and go into self-defense mode. Chicken piranha, who'd have thunk it...
> 
> Doviis, now that's another story. They go for the whole arm.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

fish are weird, if they see you through the side glass of the tank, they think youre in the water with them, but as soon as they see you through the surface of the water, they freak out and hide


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

What do you mean by a total teardown after a feeding like that My rays eat 3-4 frozen smelt a day but most is consume most of it. By the way love the branches


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

What is that cichlid in with them? How big is the tank? And awesome!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i just have to do a big water change, clean out the sump sock,, the tank is due for a big overhaul anyways it is a wreck, but i typically dont feed like that , that was just for fun , for the vid..

branches are maple roots out of the creek
peeled off whatever bark was left and still waiting for them to water log.

those cichlids in there are rotkiel severums, waiting to grow big enough to be viable to eat


dino said:


> What do you mean by a total teardown after a feeding like that My rays eat 3-4 frozen smelt a day but most is consume most of it. By the way love the branches


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

tank is only a standard 120 4 x 2 x 2 , but i have another 4 piranha coming so they will be moving to anther tank 
and those rotkiels are in there because there too fast and they black themselves out so they are immpossible to see , i gave away like 75 of them and those 2 stowaways just were too crafty for me lol,


Immus21 said:


> What is that cichlid in with them? How big is the tank? And awesome!!!


----------

